# New Here!!!



## killpyro (Mar 18, 2008)

Just wanted to say hi. i bought my first gun about a month ago and it is the Sig P226. I love this gun. I was thinking of getting the Glock 17 but i shot the 226 at the range and i liked it so much more. Anyways i just wanted to say whats up and also this forum makes me late for work in the morning all the time. :supz:


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice choice!! :smt023 Wecome aboard!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from the swamp. Enjoy.:smt033


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy the forum! :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome from Texas. Congrats on the Sig - what kind of rounds do you use?


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

nice choice of gun, i have a p226r also, great shooter :mrgreen:

welcome aboard!


----------

